# Is my 430EX II dying?



## Mancubus (Mar 1, 2016)

I've had my 430EX II for over 2 years now, and used it almost every day.

However, in a photoshoot today it was taking too long to reload between shots. Changed the batteries and it didn't improve it.

When I got home, noticed that the red pilot light is lit, but on consecutive shots the flash won't fire most of the time if I'm shooting 1/4 or stronger. This happened while using a Yongnuo remote trigger and also when using the 430EX II directly on top of the camera.

Just to make sure it wasn't anything else, I did the same tests (with same batteries and trigger) using my 600EX and it worked just fine.

What is wrong with my 430EX II? Has it reached the end of it's operational life? Any failing parts I should replace?


----------



## kaswindell (Mar 1, 2016)

You should probably contact Canon


----------



## Mancubus (Mar 2, 2016)

kaswindell said:


> You should probably contact Canon



As soon as I get a free day I will, the closest Canon repair center is like 2h away for me. However, depending on the answers here, it might not be worth the trouble (let's say I need to replace something that costs 80% of the price of a new unit).

Just hoping for someone with a similar issue to answer.


----------

